# Fastrack center rail pin



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

Two pieces of my Fastrack got pulled at an odd angle and one of the hot rail (center) pins snapped off.
Are replacement pins available?
I look over the web but didn't see any.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Never saw replacement pins, I just steal them from a piece that gets damaged for other reasons.


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

I sorta figured that would be the case.
I've got a spare half 72 inch piece not being used.
I'll just pull one from it.
Thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I never had any fastrack, would it be possible to make some out of the right sized nail?
Works for O tube track.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nails for pins,


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=15526&postcount=1


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

not really, they are sort of flat with a tab on the bottom that holds them in place on the plastic base,
The end that slides into the adjoining track is also tapered.
Steve


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

silver69 said:


> not really, they are sort of flat with a tab on the bottom that holds them in place on the plastic base,
> The end that slides into the adjoining track is also tapered.
> Steve


I was just thinking that they might not be round. 
Funny that they don't sell any?

Look for a junk lot of track on e bay just for the connectors then?


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

Good idea, I can probably get damaged pieces cheap.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Can you take a picture of one before you insert it?
I have been looking for pictures but can only find Gargraves/fastrack transition pins.

I can't even find a picture of one.
The center pin is different from the others? Or are all three different?


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

The outer pins are larger than the center.
The outers are on opposite ends co the track can be connected at either end.
Much easier than pulling pins on my O27 track!
Check out the pics


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks, but I meant just the pins themselves.
How come your missing one? Is that the same as the outer pin on the other side?

I am trying to see what they look like whole, out of the track.


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

When I pull a piece of track apart I'll snap some pictures.
I thought you wanted to see the pins in the track!

Fastrack has two pins per end and one open hole.
this allow the sections to be joined in either direction.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

So the outers are the same?

Yes I never saw them OUT, by themselves and can't find a picture.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The center rail have half-width pins in every end, they slide together and hopefully make the connection. The outer rails have full sized pins. This makes the track unisex, any piece will join with any other.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

The center rail pin can be bypassed. Just jumper the tracks together underneath.

The new Bachman EZ track does not even use center rail pins.


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks, thats a good idea!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess I will have to get me a piece of the track and pull the pins to see what they look like out of the track. hwell:


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

Here you go, Ed!

one picture shows a pin by itself.
The other is how the two pins come together when the track sections are connected.

You can see where both pins had the ends snapped off, one was missing altogether but I did find one so you can see what a full pin looks like.

These are center pail pins.

Steve


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

the pictures were turned the correct way on my computer but are sideways when uploaded.
Sorry about that!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmmm, weird looking, to me they look alien to me. 

I could not find a picture of just the pin anywhere.
You wonder why they don't sell replacement pins? :dunno:

Are they cast? What are they? Anyone know? White metal?

Tanks for the pictures. :thumbsup:

I wonder if you could use some JB weld to "glue" it back together.
Put a glob on, then let it dry real well and then use the dremal to grind it back into shape.


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

they are some type of cast metal.
Not very sturdy.

I used O27 for years and finally decided I'd move up to a track system with switches that don't look like a sparkler on July 4th.

The switches work much better even though I had to replace and re wire one of the LED's in the lantern, it never worked even once???

I don't have a permanent layout, just take up floor space when the wife allow me or move the cars out of the garage for an evening of running.

Because my track is laid down and taken up frequently I must say the Fastrack will not last anywhere as long as my O27 has. Feels rather flimsy.
At least it was expensive!

Oh and like many people have commented before it is LOUD with trains running.

Steve


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

When she lets you! 
Start measuring up all around the ceilings, make like your measuring for holes in the top of the walls too, where the trains will run on the shelf into other rooms. Walk around doing this with a clip board and diagrams.
When she asks what your doing tell her your going to put the trains on a shelf running throughout the house, room to room.

See how fast she gives you a 5x8 spot for a layout. 
Then buy her some ear plugs. 

We did have one member building a new house and was framing out the inside to do just that, around into ALL THE ROOMS. :smilie_daumenpos:

Do you have a cellar? Garage? Attic? 
You can make a 4x8 that will slide under a bed.
You can make one that uses pulleys and just raise it up for out in the garage.
You can even make one that sort of works like a hideabed, you hinge to the wall and fold it up. 

We have threads on all of these somewhere, let me know if any sounds good. I will try to find them for you.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

skip the center rail pin and create a jumper wire from underneath using two connectors like this:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gardner-Bender-Yellow-0-250-F-Disconnects-50-Pack-75-145F/202522694

and an 18 gauge stranded wire. It's easy to disconnect using the connection posts on the 5 and 10 inch track sections and solves the issue completely


----------

